# whats the cheapest ammo for glock



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

between 9mm, 10mm, 45,40,and 357


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

9mm I can shoot my 9mm for about the price of good 22 mag ammo 6 - 8 dollars for 50 round's.

9mm is the way to go!!!


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks bore.224.....now its between the glock 17 and glock 22


----------

